# What exactly is 'MrExcel MVP' and 'Board Regular'?



## MorganO (Nov 30, 2006)

Curiosity struck me:

I see this above some peoples picture: "MrExcel MVP" and this above others: "Board Regular".  What is the difference?  

Thanks!

Owen


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 30, 2006)

We went with "MVP" because  AAMOTGOPWADTCSLCTTOI was too hard to remember.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 30, 2006)

You also get awarded the MrExcel MVP for being particularly handsome. Greg got it 'cos he's helpful though...


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 30, 2006)

Not that it helped me get my MVP moniker here, but  the girls in the women's dormitory did award me the "best legs in the men's dorm" title three out of four years in college.   (Lost my senior year to a German tennis player. )


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, guys,

Greg, "expanding" the thread - as always  :wink: - forgot to explain how you get "Board Regular".
For your information: you get into that group on your sixth post.

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, as you can see, Mr. Van Geit got in based on helpfulness and not looks.   And, as much as it pains me to drift on-topic for a moment, we used to have another title for after you made it to 100 posts.  I can't recall what the heck it was, though...  But now it's just "board regular" from posts 6 to 1,000; at which point you get a gold star by yer name.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 30, 2006)

> And, as much as it pains me to drift on-topic for a moment
> ~'Legs' Truby



Don't worry - brew yourself a cup of tea, take 2 aspirins and have a lie down - the feeling will pass soon enough...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 30, 2006)

> Well, as you can see, Mr. Van Geit got in based on helpfulness and not looks.


 
you made my day, Greg


----------



## Asala42 (Nov 30, 2006)

> we used to have another title for after you made it to 100 posts. I can't recall what the heck it was



I think it was "Board Master" - which actually sounds way cooler.


----------



## MorganO (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm... from all the misdirection I am assuming that a "MrExcel MVP" is in reality a secret club that you have to gain access to through some secret handshake, sign, or... wait!  Maybe its a bit of Excel code posted to this forum!  Here goes!


```
If Intersect("MrExcel Message Board Forum","Handsome Excel God") = True then MrExcelBoardRank = "MrExcel MVP"
```


----------



## MorganO (Nov 30, 2006)

Darn, didn't work.  How in the world did this board know I wasn't an Excel God?   

Owen


----------



## Asala42 (Nov 30, 2006)

> Hmmm... from all the misdirection I am assuming that a "MrExcel MVP" is in reality a secret club that you have to gain access to through some secret handshake, sign, or... wait! Maybe its a bit of Excel code posted to this forum! Here goes!



I think it's:  back, back, uppercut, forward, kick+triangle, forward, down, forward+punch

(I never get it right - that's why I'm a regular)


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 1, 2006)

> You also get awarded the MrExcel MVP for being particularly handsome. Greg got it 'cos he's helpful though...



You handsome??????????  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 1, 2006)

Now that I've recovered from that laughing ordeal!

Having a look at the profile of MVP there are few with sub 3000 posts so if that's your goal I think you're gonna have to be patient.    

Now, normal folk (like me) are Board Regulars.  The particularly helpful bunch are MVP's....  but if you really good you become a ".".  Yup, Like Juan Pablo González, XL-Dennis and of course, Aladin!

*.* ??????????????????


----------



## Domski (Dec 1, 2006)

> Hmmm... from all the misdirection I am assuming that a "MrExcel MVP" is in reality a secret club that you have to gain access to through some secret handshake, sign, or... wait!  Maybe its a bit of Excel code posted to this forum!  Here goes!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



If that worked my MVP badge would have been in the post ages ago! Must check my unopened mail just in case I've missed something.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe your badge got lost in the post and somehow ended up in Richards mail box   

It's the only logical explanation about how the BFG has assumed the MVP title!


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 1, 2006)

Owen,

To answer your question regarding MVPs, check Starl/Tracy's first response in this link:
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=226209&highlight=mvp


----------



## MorganO (Dec 1, 2006)

JM,

Thanks for your excellent response.  That was exactly what I was looking for.  Didn't find that thread when I did my initial search on this subject, or else I would have never started us down this route!

Owen


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 1, 2006)

> JM,
> 
> Thanks for your excellent response.  That was exactly what I was looking for.  Didn't find that thread when I did my initial search on this subject, or else I would have never started us down this route!
> 
> Owen




And miss out on an opportunity to justify why  I got the MrExcel MVP? No way! Glad you brought it up!


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 1, 2006)

```
If Intersect("MrExcel Message Board Forum","Handsome Excel God") = True then MrExcelBoardRank = "MrExcel MVP"
```



> Darn, didn't work.  How in the world did this board know I wasn't an Excel God?
> 
> -Owen



Here's how this board knew you weren't an Excel god...
The _intersect()_ function works on range objects, not on string variables.
The strings you used would not even make it as valid range names since they contain spaces and spaces are the intersect operator, making these names not only illegal; but the call to _intersect()_ redundant.
The _intersect()_ function returns a range object not a boolean value
The appropriate comparison operator would therefore be *IS* and you need to test against the *NOTHING* object.
Your test only evaluated good-lookingness, i.e. Erik and Richard would be patently rejected. Hence you need an OR + a comparison for helpfulness
A board rank would not be a string, but most likely an enumerated constant.
The group of MVP's would obviously be a _collection_ and you failed to *add* yourself to such.
So, the correct code should go about like so:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Enum mrxlHelpLevels
    xlNewbie
    xlBoardRegular
    xlNotInept
    xlGettingThere
    xlOneGoldStar
    xlCanTellButtFromHoleInGround
    xlTwoWeeStars
    xlActuallyHelpful
    xlQuiteHelpful
    xlVeryHelpful
    xlAladin = 99
End Enum

...
    If Not Intersect(Range("MrExcelMessageBoard"), Range("HandsomeExcelGods")) Is Nothing _
    Or Me.Helpfulness >= mrxlHelpLevels.xlVeryHelpful Then
       Me.BoardRanking = mrxlRankings.xlMVP
       
       collMrExcelMVPs.Add Item:=Me.Name, Key:=Me.BoardID
    
    End If
```

And, per Pook's recent thread -- please see #8 -- this works, but it has not been tested.


----------



## MorganO (Dec 2, 2006)

I bowed my head beacuse I knew I that I'd been beat, and I layed that golden keyboard on the ground at Truby's feet.  :wink: 

Owen


----------



## hatman (Dec 4, 2006)

> ```
> Enum mrxlHelpLevels
> xlNewbie
> xlBoardRegular
> ...



Methinks that the test for intersection by itself is meaningless under these circumstances.  I would expect that you would need to determine if YOU are actually in that intersection... After all, there is probably an intersection, but even if there is, it doesn't help much if you aren't in it.

I would start here:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Enum mrxlHelpLevels
    xlNewbie
    xlBoardRegular
    xlNotInept
    xlGettingThere
    xlOneGoldStar
    xlCanTellButtFromHoleInGround
    xlTwoWeeStars
    xlActuallyHelpful
    xlQuiteHelpful
    xlVeryHelpful
    xlAladin = 99
End Enum

...

    On Error Resume Next
    
    Set InterSected = Intersect(Range("MrExcelMessageBoard"), Range("HandsomeExcelGods"))
    
    On Error GoTo 0

    Flag = False

    If Not InterSected Is Nothing Then
        
        If Not InterSected.Find(Me.Name, LookIn:=xlValues) Is Nothing Then Flag = True
    
    ElseIf Me.Helpfulness >= mrxlHelpLevels.xlVeryHelpful Then
    
        Flag = True
        
    End If
    
    If Flag Then
    
       Me.BoardRanking = mrxlRankings.xlMVP
       
       collMrExcelMVPs.Add Item:=Me.Name, Key:=Me.BoardID
    
    End If
```

The rest is left up to the student to prove ad nauseum using any unambiguous language of his/her choice, except ProLog (it is no longer supported Professor.Net).


----------



## Oorang (Dec 5, 2006)

I like that one "Gold star" is ranked below "Can Tell Butt From Hole In Ground"


----------



## Von Pookie (Dec 5, 2006)

ExcelingInTheAirForce


> I bowed my head beacuse I knew I that I'd been beat, and I layed that golden keyboard on the ground at Truby's feet.



Don't _encourage_ him, for pete's sake...that's the last thing we need


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually, I rather liked Paul's point that the test really should have been a FIND for one's own name against the initial intersection; a very astute point, I thought.


----------



## hatman (Dec 5, 2006)

> ExcelingInTheAirForce
> 
> 
> > I bowed my head beacuse I knew I that I'd been beat, and I layed that golden keyboard on the ground at Truby's feet.
> ...



... I would have cast Greg as Satan rather than Johnny


----------



## hatman (Dec 5, 2006)

> Actually, I rather liked Paul's point that the test really should have been a FIND for one's own name against the initial intersection; a very astute point, I thought.



 

Thank you.  Does that qualify me for xlCanTellButtFromHoleInGround rather than just xlOneGoldStar?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 5, 2006)

> Not that it helped me get my MVP moniker here, but  the girls in the women's dormitory did award me the "best legs in the men's dorm" title three out of four years in college.   (Lost my senior year to a German tennis player. )




"There was a young man named Greg
Who had great pride in his legs;
With both a wax and a groom
He thought it a boon
To tell everyone he knew of his pegs!"


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 5, 2006)

So, I believe the code now needs...
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
blnGetsFiddleAndSatanJokes = (not intersect([EuropeanMrExcelMembers],[CountryMusicFans]) is nothing)
```

Regards,


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 5, 2006)

> ...With both a wax...



WAX?!  Oh, h*** no! (Well, not unless that and I wig would have gotten me an overnight in the girls dorm).   

@ hatman -- yep, consider yerself promoted to and added to the collCanFindOwnAssWithoutMapAndCompass collection.


----------

